# افضل شركات الاستضافة الاجنبية مواصفات رائعة بسعر مناسب جدا



## unleash (2 مارس 2007)

افضل شركات الاستضافة الاجنبية و هى شركة host gator
بعض من مواصفاتها
المساحة : 100 جيجيا gb
الترافيك : 1 تيرا tb
دعم php و mysql لتشغيل المنتديات
لوحة تحكم cpanel
و العديد من المواصفات و السكريبتات المميزة
رابط الموقع لمزيد من التفاصيل
من هنا


----------



## Yes_Or_No (6 مارس 2007)

في طبعا حاجات احلي زي البلو هوست 
250 جيجا بايت 
و 2500 ترانفسير شهري يعني بتساوي 2.5 تيرا بايت

ويكمن ارخص و كمان بتحتوي علي لوحه تحكم هائلة من نوع سي بانل و دومين مجاني عند طلب الاستضافه


----------

